# 1gb of RAM only shows up as 512mb



## Blond_One (Oct 8, 2005)

So i got some extra ram from ebay (1 x 1gb pc2700 ddr333) to go with my 512mb already installed. Thought id better upgrade to play FEAR :tongue: .
Only problem is that instead of reading 1.5gb it reads as only 1gb. But the actual chips labeled as 1gb. Anyone know of anything that could explain this or has the guy i bought it from just given me the wrong one?

BTW my specs are these:
ASRock K8Upgrade 760GX
AMD Sempron 2600+ (1.6ghz core OC'd to 2.12ghz)
512mb PC2700 ram at 200mhz (well 1gb at the moment, but its usualy 512mb)
Radeon X800XL AGP 256mb (OC'd very slightly, the XL doesnt OC for crap)


----------



## Blond_One (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh, and i tried updating my bios already. Also it cant be that my board doesnt support gb sticks as the manual says it maximum is 2gb total, and there are only 2 slots.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

OS? And try setting your BIOS back to stock settings.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Have you tried the 1 gig by it's self? it may be the two of them will not run together.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Try downloading and running Check My Computer from the link below. It will tell you alot about your machine and what it can support.

Check My Computer 

My guess is you have some incompatible RAM??

I do not mess around anymore with RAM, purchase almost all of it from MemoryX online and avoid most, if not all hassles!

JamesO


----------



## Blond_One (Oct 8, 2005)

OS is win XP home SP2
Tried setting bios to defaults, no change
The 1gb by itself reads as 512mb
Can't do that 'check my computer' thing as the memory came OEM, so i have no idea what the make is (its not on the lable either)
Its possible theyr incompatible, but it seems unlikely as their both the same module (PC2700), just different sizes.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Download and run Everest, it'll tell you the most exact details about your RAM. I used to it to get a perfect matchup for my laptop.


----------



## Blond_One (Oct 8, 2005)

Everest shows the stick that should be 1gb as 512mb. Cant tell how it shows the other stick as it just says '<EVALUATION>', and im not gona buy it.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Did you click on the "Check My Computer" link in the MemoryX site to download and install the application that will query your system and memory??

It does not sound like you did that?

JamesO


----------



## Blond_One (Oct 8, 2005)

You need to know the make of the ram to do that, and i dont as it came OEM. Like i said in my last post.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You do not need to know anything about the computer or the RAM for the Check My Computer utility. You download the utility and it queries the machine and RAM and tells you what you have. It is really simple and works if the motherboard supports the utility.

If you have RAM that you do not know what it is, plug the part number info in on Google and see what you get.

JamesO


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds like you gotten hold of some 'high density' memory. Probably not compatible with your system. 
Check here.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?p=349755#post376613

Although you are using DDR memory the same holds true with all single rank and dual rank modules. Never buy High density memory. The price may be to good to be true and it usually is.


----------



## Blond_One (Oct 8, 2005)

Both sticks have 8 chips on each side, 16 each in total. What does that mean exactly? (Sorry, im blond) Also, the 1gb stick isn't as tall as the 512mb one, but they are both the same length and no. of pins i.e.

512mb stick:

----------------------------------------------------------------------








----------------------------------------------------------------------


1gb stick:

----------------------------------------------------------------------






----------------------------------------------------------------------

Does that make any difference?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Are there any numbers or identification on the chips?


----------

